# Diesel Mechanic Shop



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Anyone have a good reference for a Diesel Mechanic Shop? Need to get my '96 Cummins in for the Killer Dowel Pin. Thanks in advance.


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

Where are you located? There are quite a few in the valley. That's a pretty straight forward job so you shouldn't have to worry too much about competence.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm located in Lehi. Willing to take it anywhere in Utah County or southern Salt Lake County. Normally do repairs myself with my brother, neither of us have time at the moment. As you say it is straightforward so competence should not be an issue, just labor intensive.


----------



## DevilDog09 (Oct 4, 2016)

G & R Diesel in Draper! Took my Ford 6.0 in and she came out right. I highly recommend G & R Diesel.

http://gandrdieselperformanceinc.com


----------



## jeff70 (Sep 16, 2007)

Impact auto and diesel is awesome, (801) 651-9618


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

> Impact auto and diesel


Their FB page referenced working on "Cummings"; hard pass.:mrgreen:


----------



## jeff70 (Sep 16, 2007)

LOL, I have been a diesel mechanic for over 20 years and still catch myself making that mistake. Barring grammar errors Jeff is a very knowledgeable and honest mechanic.


----------

